# wo ist mein prozessor?



## raphaelk (6. Oktober 2003)

hi, unter http://kroencke.h.bei.t-online.de/P2060001.JPG findet ihr ein bild meines pc's, wo ist da mein prozessor? habe eigneltich einen p3 800mhz, aber der ist da irgendwie nicht zu sehen, oder gibt es so onboard prozessoren, die fest in der hauptplatine eingeabut sind. will das nämlich wissen, weil ich mir einen neuen prozessor kaufen will und wissen muss, wo ich diesen einbauen muss. 
kann ich statt diesen p3 einen p4 einbauen oder muss ich da einen neues board für haben? und wie sieht's bei einem celeron aus?


danke


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Oktober 2003)

[...]


----------



## raphaelk (6. Oktober 2003)

hm, sieht zwar ganz anders aus als mein andere p3, aber irgendwie bekomm ich den auch nicht aus der halterung raus, ist so mit eisenstäben festgemacht. und kann ich darauf auch einen p4 oder celeron einbauen?


----------



## Erpel (6. Oktober 2003)

Nein.
P3 Mainboards sind nicht kompatibel zum P4 sockel.
Celerón mit P3 kern sollte möglich sein, aber die dürften alle langsamer sein als dein P3.
Ein neues Mainboard dürfte sich Leistungsmäßig lohnen. Allerdings brauchst du dann wahrscheinlich auch neuen Arbeitsspeicher. Halt doch mal na nem Aufrüstkit Ausschau, die bestehn in der Regel aus RAM+CPU+MB+Lüfter.

Das dein anderer P3 so anders aussieht, liegt daran dass er ein anderer Sockeltyp ist.
Ich weiß aber nicht genau wie die beiden heißen.


----------



## raphaelk (6. Oktober 2003)

wo gibt es solche aufrüstkits? ist da auch ein neues mainboard bei?


----------



## Erpel (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> * Halt doch mal na nem Aufrüstkit Ausschau, die bestehn in der Regel aus RAM+CPU+MB+Lüfter.
> *



MB steht für MainBoard.
Versuchs mal bei einem PC-Händler oder diversen Onlineshops.
Atelco hat welche, aber soweit ich weiß nur mit AMD Prozessoren.


----------

